# Final Fantasy X



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2014)

Titolo un po' datato, ma secondo me il migliore della serie. Qualcuno di voi ci ha giocato? Che ne pensate?

Ma la domanda che faccio a chi eventualmente lo ha finito è:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tidus. Morto? Viaggiatore nel tempo? Mai esistito? Io personalmente sono per quest'ultima ipotesi, almeno da quanto ho capito



Dite la vostra


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Giugno 2014)

Non penso proprio sia il migliore. Bel gioco si, ma non il migliore.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Giugno 2014)

Secondo me si... almeno della serie


----------



## Bawert (21 Giugno 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Titolo un po' datato, ma secondo me il migliore della serie. Qualcuno di voi ci ha giocato? Che ne pensate?
> 
> Ma la domanda che faccio a chi eventualmente lo ha finito è:
> 
> ...



La domanda sotto spoiler é un casino perché:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tidus é arrivato su Spira grazie a suo padre che é diventato Sin. Ci sta... ma suo padre come ha fatto ad arrivare su Spira se Zanarkand (dove i due abitavano) é stata distrutta 1000 anni prima?


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2014)

L'ho rifinito in HD per PS3. Il migliore no, preferisco di gran lunga il 7 ed il 9, ma anche il 6. Comunque considero il 10 l'ultimo FF degno di esser chiamato cosi, poi il nulla.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La storia è davvero un casino, Tidus in realtà non è reale ma è solamente un sogno, cosi come lo suo padre, cosi come lo è Zanarkand che non è altro che il sogno generato dagli abitanti della città che morirono nella grnade battaglia di mille anni prima e per far si che non si dimenticasse tutto hanno cominciato a sognare, comprese appunto persone come Tidus e suo padre!


----------



## Hellscream (21 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'ho rifinito in HD per PS3. Il migliore no, preferisco di gran lunga il 7 ed il 9, ma anche il 6. Comunque considero il 10 l'ultimo FF degno di esser chiamato cosi, poi il nulla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per questo credo proprio che lui non sia mai esistito appunto, cioè lui esiste solo in quella Zanarkand generata dal sogno degli interecessori del Gagazet, poi è che se fosse stato "tirato fuori" dal sogno da Sin, poi ovviamente se gli intercessori si "svegliano" lui cessa di esistere


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Giugno 2014)

non credo sia il migliore dei Final Fantasy... ma come ha già detto qualcuno, dopo il X non sono più stati veri Final Fantasy...

io sinceramente sono più affezionato ai capitoli dal VI al IX


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2014)

Credo che il Final Fantasy X-2 dia una qualche risposta su Tidus.
Ma il gioco è una ciofeca se non ricordo male, Yuna diventa una cantante pop e una combattente tamarra in stile Charlie's Angels.
Quindi faccio finta che non esista.

La mia interpretazione alla fine di FFX è proprio come quella che dite voi



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tidus è un sogno, non è mai esistito in realtà.
Ma nemmeno lui lo sapeva fino all' ultimo momento,la scena in cui si dissolve è veramente molto commovente.


----------



## vota DC (21 Giugno 2014)

Sono fermo al VI lol


----------



## Hellscream (22 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che il Final Fantasy X-2 dia una qualche risposta su Tidus.
> Ma il gioco è una ciofeca se non ricordo male, Yuna diventa una cantante pop e una combattente tamarra in stile Charlie's Angels.
> Quindi faccio finta che non esista.
> 
> ...



Il X-2 è qualcosa di osceno, una tamarrata assurda, fatta solo per sfruttare il nome


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il X-2 è qualcosa di osceno, una tamarrata assurda, fatta solo per sfruttare il nome



Si, appena finito pure quello in HD, finito giusto perchè si deve fare, ma è un giochino


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non credo sia il migliore dei Final Fantasy... ma come ha già detto qualcuno, dopo il X non sono più stati veri Final Fantasy...
> 
> io sinceramente sono più affezionato ai capitoli dal VI al IX



Infatti gli FF dal 6 al 9 non mi stanco mai di rigiocarli di tanto in tanto, tanta troppo roba!


----------

